# Diabetes



## ria (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone could help answer a query I have. I have tried to phone/email Canadian offices where I live and checked CIC website but got nowhere. I am 24 years old and a qualified primary school teacher. I would like to move and work in Ontario under the skilled worker visa. The problem I have is I am an insulin dependent diabetic. In UK I can get my prescriptions readily and easily. I know to get healthcare in Ontario you have to be a PR, which I wouldnt qualify for, until few years down the line. My question is if I secure a job before coming over would i be covered by medical insurance? I was aware I could come over on that visa without a job but with enough funds to see me through until I secure employment, but would that mean I cant get prescriptions until I have a job? I know I cannot be the first diabetic to go over to Canada but I just cant find any answers regarding the steps I would need to take, I would be grateful for any info. Thanks


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

ria said:


> My question is if I secure a job before coming over would i be covered by medical insurance? I was aware I could come over on that visa without a job but with enough funds to see me through until I secure employment, but would that mean I cant get prescriptions until I have a job? I know I cannot be the first diabetic to go over to Canada but I just cant find any answers regarding the steps I would need to take, I would be grateful for any info. Thanks


I was aware I could come over on that visa without a job but with enough funds to see me through until I secure employment, but would that mean I cant get prescriptions until I have a job?
- Im not sure Im understanding your question. How can you enter Canada without a job if you are coming in on a work visa?The Work Visa and the Company go hand in hand in case of a Work Visa. You cant come in on a Work Visa and not work here is my belief. 
- It is advised (and this is on the CIC site as well) that even PRs need to have private medical insurance for a minimum of 3 months from the time they land as it takes the Health Card that much time to process.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ria said:


> Hi, I was wondering if anyone could help answer a query I have. I have tried to phone/email Canadian offices where I live and checked CIC website but got nowhere. I am 24 years old and a qualified primary school teacher. I would like to move and work in Ontario under the skilled worker visa. The problem I have is I am an insulin dependent diabetic. In UK I can get my prescriptions readily and easily. I know to get healthcare in Ontario you have to be a PR, which I wouldnt qualify for, until few years down the line. My question is if I secure a job before coming over would i be covered by medical insurance? I was aware I could come over on that visa without a job but with enough funds to see me through until I secure employment, but would that mean I cant get prescriptions until I have a job? I know I cannot be the first diabetic to go over to Canada but I just cant find any answers regarding the steps I would need to take, I would be grateful for any info. Thanks


Hello Ria and welcome to the site,

If I may I will try and explain some of the difficulties in emi/immigrating to Canada. For most people there are only three legal ways to enter the country, either on a two-year TWP (Temporary Work Permit) which requires an employer to offer you employment under a LMO (Labour Market Opinion), as a PR (Permanent Resident) which requires that your occupation be on the LIST of 38 occupations regarded as important to Canada's advancement and which are in short supply in the country, or under the BUNAC programme. Your occupation is not on the LIST. If you are planning to come under the BUNAC umbrella you can, of course, work during the year but you will not receive medical coverage. You would require to insure yourself privately. If this is your plan and you do work while here on BUNAC you will still require a LMO if you are to stay here after expiry of your BUNAC visa.

Now, the healthcare in Ontario. 

Everyone in Ontario legally automatically receives "free" healthcare after three months of legal residence. This coverage is for doctor visits, specialists and hospital visits/care. It does not cover prescription drugs or dental care. Many of the larger employers, such as school boards, do provide as a benefit supplementary health/dental coverage. This would cover things such as prescription drugs, semi-private/private hospital care and other more minor health items. Be aware that many, perhaps most people do not receive supplementary coverage from their employers, so require to buy their own drugs. If you come on a two-year TWP you will be eligible for healthcare after the three month waiting period.


----------



## ria (Jun 29, 2009)

Thank you for your replies. Thank you Auld Yin for your clear explanation. After reading so much through various sources the info I did get did end up confusing me! I just wanted to make sure that it would be possible for me to get the medication I need, no point beginning the long process if it's a non starter. I have been reading threads here and on other sites that suggest finding a teaching post in Ontario would be very difficult, much like here in glasgow at the mo! I am just researching at this point to see if moving to Canada is a viable option, even temporarily. I have a job here which I could take a career break from but obv its a risky business. I have family in Ontario which is why I would like to base there, but they are my dads aunt and her family, who I understand cant sponser me as it has to be my immediate family? Again, I could be wrong but it was immediate family that was listed under this option when I looked.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ria said:


> Thank you for your replies. Thank you Auld Yin for your clear explanation. After reading so much through various sources the info I did get did end up confusing me! I just wanted to make sure that it would be possible for me to get the medication I need, no point beginning the long process if it's a non starter. I have been reading threads here and on other sites that suggest finding a teaching post in Ontario would be very difficult, much like here in glasgow at the mo! I am just researching at this point to see if moving to Canada is a viable option, even temporarily. I have a job here which I could take a career break from but obv its a risky business. I have family in Ontario which is why I would like to base there, but they are my dads aunt and her family, who I understand cant sponser me as it has to be my immediate family? Again, I could be wrong but it was immediate family that was listed under this option when I looked.


You are correct in stating that teaching jobs are in short supply in most of Canada. I take from your message that you don't presently have a teaching position and are doing some other type of work. Given that you have family here and if you can get round the cost of your insulin, perhaps you should come on a BUNAC visa to see if you like it here and want to make a life here. You could get a job (any job) to give you some walkabout funds while you research the teaching profession here. I believe that nothing good comes easy in this life and you're young enough to take the risk and if it doesn't work out for you.
What part of Glasgow are you from? I lived in Langside for the first 18 years of my loooooong life and 5 years in Mansewood. I know things have changed considerably in the many years I have lived here.
Whatever you decide to do I wish you much good luck.


----------



## ria (Jun 29, 2009)

I live in Maryhill. I do have a full time permanant contract with South Lanarkshire council as an Area Cover Teacher, which means I cover long term illness and maternity leave. The council have said I could take a career break for a year and they would hold my job for me, this can be extended to two years. Your right when you say good things dont come easy, I believe whats meant for you wont go by you! I have been thinking of booking a trip to Canada with the intention of seeing if I would like to live there and investigate things from the inside! It sounds wierd but the last time I was in Canada was when I started uni in 2002 and I didnt think of the possibility of making the move, its just been in the past couple of months. Lifes strange that way I guess.


----------

